# Possible dig of a lifetime



## Kheidecker (Mar 4, 2020)

So I do construction for a living and I got a buddy that does Excavating and they just broke ground on the Ill side of the famous Eads bridge in st. Louis. It was the first Steel Bridge to cross the Mississippi and the first railroad to go across the Mississippi finished in 1874 by Andrew Carnegie. So I will have full access to poke around an hopefully do some digging soon as I get off work today I will be going straight there and see what I can't come up with anything I find will be posted.. the history of downtown St Louis and  this bridge gives me goosebumps butterflies and chills thinking of what could be found.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sounds good. Interested in your finds. Goodluck.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 4, 2020)

Sounds like a great opportunity but if it’s not going to be fenced in - you might want to limit who you tell about it (I.e., on the web).


----------



## sandchip (Mar 4, 2020)

If your friend will be able to let you "chase the bucket", that would be great too.  Best of luck.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow! truly a rare oportunity! very best of luck!


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 4, 2020)

Not able to get into there today.i will get in there soon thou.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Mar 4, 2020)

Information on James Eads 




__





						The self-educated engineer who helped tame the Mississippi River | The Historic New Orleans Collection
					

The might of the Mississippi River has tested engineers for centuries. Few have approached its challenges more fearlessly than the self-taught James Buchanan Eads, who risked his career and even his life to exploit its potential. Eads, whose family moved frequently until settling in St. Louis...




					www.hnoc.org
				




Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

